# Dingleberries or whatever they're called



## Salvarican

Anyone have any old school pictures of lowriders with dingleberries?


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Salvarican_@Apr 2 2008, 10:46 PM~10322037
> *Anyone have any old school pictures of lowriders with dingleberries?*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Nominating for funniest thread of 2008.


----------



## lowdeville

DINGLEBERRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 3 2008, 11:39 AM~10324303
> *DINGLEBERRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao


----------



## headcase

Watch the movie "Up in Smoke" From Cheech and Chong


----------



## danp68

i think you want dingo balls i dont know anyone who wants dingleberries lol !! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Salvarican

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 3 2008, 07:39 AM~10324303
> *DINGLEBERRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:|


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFo Galaxie

hahaha! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Took me a few minutes to find but here you go!


http://www.expointl.com/c-186-pom-pom-trims.aspx

Dingle berries = Pom Pom Trim

Salvarican = Bayunco


----------



## CMEDROP




----------



## KAKALAK

I got some I'll sell you , their brown and green though, pm me if interested :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13

> _Originally posted by Salvarican_@Apr 3 2008, 12:46 AM~10322037
> *Anyone have any old school pictures of lowriders with dingleberries?
> *



haha, check out cheech n chong's up in smoke movie...


----------



## Salvarican

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2008, 04:55 AM~10340798
> *I got some I'll sell you , their brown and green though, pm me if interested :biggrin:
> *


cool, im looking for some black


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 5 2008, 04:55 AM~10340798-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got some I'll sell you , their brown and green though, pm me if interested :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Salvarican_@Apr 5 2008, 03:15 PM~10343083
> *cool, im looking for some black
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THIS MUTHA FUCKER IS KILLING ME!!!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 6 2008, 12:41 PM~10347683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THIS MUTHA FUCKER IS KILLING ME!!!
> *


hahahhaahahahahaaa


----------



## Salvarican

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 6 2008, 10:41 AM~10347683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THIS MUTHA FUCKER IS KILLING ME!!!
> *


hahahahaha good, thats my plan..


----------



## Salvarican

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2008, 04:55 AM~10340798
> *I got some I'll sell you , their brown and green though, pm me if interested :biggrin:
> *


Let me know if you ever get brown and green mixed. :tears:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 3 2008, 08:39 AM~10324303
> *DINGLEBERRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## praisethelowered59

got some on my lowrider bike I built like 13 years ago..... that's pretty old school right?


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## DarknessWithin

wtf...


----------



## King Of Rimz

HEY MIKE, GOT A FESH BATCH FOR YOU, SWING BY WORK TOMMOROW


----------



## CMEDROP




----------



## Scrilla

:dunno:


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 8 2008, 05:43 PM~10367117
> *got some on my lowrider bike I built like 13 years ago..... that's pretty old school right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 11 2008, 09:59 AM~10390482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"its like riding in a giant pussy man" :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 11 2008, 09:59 AM~10390482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey double bubble I'll give you a ride :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 17 2008, 10:42 AM~10438333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 19 2008, 04:34 PM~10454394
> *Hey double bubble I'll give you a ride :biggrin:
> *








Hey! You Aint No Chick Man... :angry:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 20 2008, 12:33 AM~10457497
> *Hey!  You Aint No Chick Man...  :angry:
> *


thats false advertising


----------



## dirty_duece

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 23 2008, 09:41 AM~10484525
> *thats false advertising
> *


I know man but thats the only way I can get anybody to stop man


----------



## hotrods316

edit: Ebay is the shit sorry,
but back to the top for some dingleberries!!!!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

i'll have some black ones soon for sale, I had a weekend of Guinness beer :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 08:23 AM~10633837
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76monte1

pets and lowriding dont mix :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelmangler

holy shit..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i laughed pretty good for this, thanks for the good times! if anything you'll get a bag of shit to hang from the windows of your car!

seriously though.........if you are looking for these "DINGO-BALLS" or whatever they are called, go to a fabric store.....i go to a few every now and then for grille cloth and fleece for audio fab. supplies, and they have lots. all in the colors you need.


good luck.

and these one's shouldn't smell near as bad.


----------



## machado2006

Hey, Whats up ? You can get them at Wal-Mart Thats where i got mind.
John


----------



## dyeballer92

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 6 2008, 11:52 AM~10347790
> *hahahhaahahahahaaa
> *



x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

this topic is funny as hell
ps. those dinggleberries are gangsta son. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Atom Roberts

I had some brown ones but you would-of had to pick the corn out.

Sorry bro, this could be the funny thread I've ever read... They're called Dingo-balls, or tassel-balls, I've even heard palm-balls, but dingle-berries have takin the cake, this is the perfect name beings that everyone think they look like shit.

Trust me I'm not tryin to hate, I'm old school too so I still appreciate seeing them on cars, go to the local fabric store they'll have em, just please dont ask for dingle-berries the old women in those stores will think your fuckin with em' and probably kick your nuts up in your throat


----------



## Airborne

we called them "chi-chi balls". You could get them in the bathroom department at K-Mart.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 5 2008, 07:55 AM~10340798-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got some I'll sell you , their brown and green though, pm me if interested :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Salvarican_@Apr 5 2008, 06:15 PM~10343083
> *cool, im looking for some black
> *


:roflmao:

OMG...This reminds me of the time some dude wanted to build a speaker box and LIL sent him to Home Depot looking for morning wood! :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 24 2008, 11:35 AM~11167492
> *we called them "chi-chi balls". You could get them in the bathroom department at K-Mart.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BURGER KING HAS THEM IN A 6PIECE FOR 2.99 :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702

got mine at joann's....they are dingle tassles...lmao....


----------



## Razmataz

Salvarican said:


> Anyone have any old school pictures of lowriders with dingleberries?


Did not see any Dingleberry pics? Back in my So.Cal days, (60'-'75) lowriders used these upholstery items on the top inside edge of the windshield and other windows as decoration. Kind of cool in that Hippy old Chevy way. Have not seen Dingleberries in a long time! 😁


----------

